# Books on Divorce



## SoCalKat (Mar 2, 2011)

Understanding that things differ state-to-state, are there any good books out there on the divorce process? My wife has me at a disadvantage because she sprung this on me and has more preparation than I do.

Also, I would like to know about any good books on counseling your children through the process, as we have young children in the home.

Thanks in advance.


----------

